# Saint Louis MO job market?



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll just refer you to this thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/getting-horrible-21935/


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If you are working at this point I would stay put, especially as an apprentice.

This summer you might consider taking a one to two week vacation to check out the job market for your self


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you an App. in a Union APP program? If so, you may not be able to transfer your card. Plus, if you are working now, I would stay put.


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

Local 1 isnt even handing out applications, the books are moving terribly slow, not sure how many apprentices are laid off. Unemployment in the construction field is suffering big time in the stl right now, I would hang out in memphis another year or so and see if the weather clears up a bit. Maybe we can get that infrastructure bill passed......doubtful but I can dream cant I


----------



## Memphis2010 (May 25, 2010)

Thank you guys for your help and input. I believe we'll be staying put for the time being.

Now, if only you could help me break this to my wife.

Oy.


----------

